# Schengen travel for eu/non eu couple



## redhand (May 10, 2020)

As someone who can claim Irish citizenship through birth  though my wife cannot would this allow us as a couple to stay longer than the 90 days post Jan 2021


----------



## wildebus (May 10, 2020)

redhand said:


> As someone who can claim Irish citizenship through birth  though my wife cannot would this allow us as a couple to stay longer than the 90 days post Jan 2021


don't think so.
Can she not claim Irish Citizenship through Marriage?  (The Irish Govt. seem to make just about every possible permuation possible, so why not that?)


----------



## TeamRienza (May 10, 2020)

It can be done, but there are clauses regarding qualifying periods of residency.





__





						Becoming an Irish citizen through naturalisation
					

Naturalisation is the process through which a foreign national can become an Irish citizen. Find out more about who is eligible to become an Irish  citizen through naturalisation and how to apply.




					www.citizensinformation.ie


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 11, 2020)

I’m in the sloooow process, but don’t actually need to.
You can only get an Irish passport/citizenship based on your spouse, if you live in Ireland for five years.
My grandparents were born in Ireland, but you only need one.    First stage is to register your birth, which before Covid could take a year. Then you can apply for the passport.
If one of you has an EU passport, the EU law says they will not separate spouses. So realistically, I could travel with James on his Irish passport freely. However some people have said you need to get your wedding certificate notarised and you need to be familiar with the legislation to explain it to some border officials. I’m getting my passport as belt and braces.
Alan and Ruth, who we’ve met, have a comprehensive article about it on their blog


			Site Currently Unavailable


----------



## redhand (May 11, 2020)

Thank for info folks I have dual nationality having held both passports in the past, my wife has lived there for the residency period but it was nearly thirty years ago. I shall check out the blog mentioned


----------



## rugbyken (May 11, 2020)

thanks for that blog link katherine very interesting


----------



## Glass man (May 11, 2020)

I am in the same situation, my wife is Dutch. 
As I understand it there are two ways forward, the notarized marriage certificate ( many countries do NOT recognise an English marriage certificate, it must be further validated, notarized.  )
Or
You should be able to apply for an extension to the 90 days, as your partner is from the EU  this is free and automatic but might take some time to get.

You do of course have to be travelling with your partner or able to prove that you are on a direct route home or to meet them.


----------



## REC (May 12, 2020)

My son had no problems travelling in Shengen zone with his Thai wife under EU rules although he did think he would and took marriage certificate with him. Medical insurance for the spouse was checked, but nobody (then) was interested in the marriage certificate!


----------



## redhand (May 12, 2020)

The blog seems very clear that there shoulnt be an issue with a mix like this and good to know your son and wife back this up so I should probably get on and renew my Irish passport. There may be a very long queue


----------



## jagmanx (May 12, 2020)

My wife is Thai..We had to jump through hoops to go to Schengen countries.
Marriage cert and accommodation details.
Visit the embassy..etc fussy but ok.
Now she has 2 passports so just the B problem for both of us..Fortunately most years 3 months is enough.
But Morocco and Turkey maybe ahead.
I believe it may be possible to extend tje 3 months but no firm evidence as yet.
Anyway Europe would appear to be out for 2020 with isolation etc
..Who knows ? ....NOBODY !


----------



## Snapster (May 12, 2020)

Don’t forget Ireland is not part of the Schengen zone. I don’t know if this will affect Irish citizens and the 90 day limit.


----------



## jacquigem (May 13, 2020)

I think on an Irish passport you retain free movement as still part of EU ?


----------



## Snapster (May 13, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> I think on an Irish passport you retain free movement as still part of EU ?


I read this on the ETIAS website. I think this also applied to U.K. citizens (until the end of this year )

“Is Ireland part of Schengen or the E.U.?

The Republic of Ireland, also called Eire, is not a part of the Schengen zone, but it is part of the E.U. In fact, Ireland is only one of a handful of countries that are in the E.U., but never joined Schengen. This does make it a bit confusing for a lot of people, many Europeans included. The Schengen agreement is designed to provide uniform border rules for all the countries in the zone. Once you have been allowed into 1 Schengen country, you can go to any of the others as long as you don’t exceed the maximum stay of 90 days in the whole zone.“


----------



## Dezi (May 13, 2020)

As French citizens arriving into the UK do not have to quarantine, apparently under a  *reciprocal deal* with the government in Paris.
Does that mean that I can catch a ferry to Calais then go on my merry way in the motorhome throughout France ?

Which raises point 2.

Once in France can i travel throughout schengen zone unhindered in any way, France being a fully paid up member?

Or am I a happy optimist and reciprocal actually means "one way".









						Coronavirus: French arrivals exempt from UK quarantine plans
					

The UK government says the new measures will not apply to those travelling from France.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Just askin.

Dezi


----------



## mark61 (May 13, 2020)

Dezi said:


> As French citizens arriving into the UK do not have to quarantine, apparently under a  *reciprocal deal* with the government in Paris.
> Does that mean that I can catch a ferry to Calais then go on my merry way in the motorhome throughout France ?
> 
> Which raises point 2.
> ...



No idea. Looks like most countries will still have border controls up, so you'll have to sterilise your passport a few times I guess. 

Is it now the case we can drive to Spain, but not Wales & Scotland?


----------



## Snapster (May 13, 2020)

No and no

You can’t travel to France in your motorhome yet for two reasons. You won’t be allowed out of the U.K. and you won’t be allowed into France in a motorhome. 
Travel is restricted to departments in France with a limit of 100km as the crow flies If you cross to another department. Travel like this will need a certificate with an acceptable reason to travel, ie work, important family reasons ( illness etc)
Another reason you and your motorhome won’t be allowed in. 

When you eventually get to France, (after all travel restrictions are lifted) and the Schengen zone, your travel will be dependant on where your passport is issued. 
If it’s from a non Schengen country, you are limited to 90 days in every 180.


----------



## 2cv (May 13, 2020)

From Friday nearly all people entering Spain will be quarantined for 14days. Link
I don’t know how they plan to do it for those with no address there, but elsewhere in the world it involved going to a hotel room and not leaving it at all for 2 weeks.


----------



## Canalsman (May 13, 2020)

Snapster said:


> If it’s from a non Schengen country, you are limited to 90 days in every 180.



Only after the end of the transition period, currently 31 December, for those on UK passports.


----------



## REC (May 13, 2020)

We did not have to quarantine in entry to France or Spain but now Spain will insist on 14 day quarantine ( hotels were stated in original proposal) from 15th May till 24/5 when it will probably be extended. Certain people are exempt from the quarantine but cannot see the clause which allowed EU citizens returning to habitual residence transiting through Spain, it may still stand and just not be clear, but think they may well impose the quarantine. France also have a quarantine rule but there are more exemptions








						France's New Quarantine Rules Could Be Applied to Travelers from EU Countries - SchengenVisaInfo.com
					

A previous decision of the French government to apply quarantine rules to travellers coming from non-EEA countries may include travellers coming from the EU and Schengen countries as well, after all. According to the Health minister Olivier Véran, travellers coming from EU countries may also...



					www.schengenvisainfo.com
				



The only reason you would be allowed in either France or Spain is if you have residence. So no motorhoming for the foreseeable future!


----------



## jacquigem (May 14, 2020)

We are hoping maybe travel within Spain later in the year ?


----------



## Snapster (May 14, 2020)

REC said:


> We did not have to quarantine in entry to France or Spain but now Spain will insist on 14 day quarantine ( hotels were stated in original proposal) from 15th May till 24/5 when it will probably be extended. Certain people are exempt from the quarantine but cannot see the clause which allowed EU citizens returning to habitual residence transiting through Spain, it may still stand and just not be clear, but think they may well impose the quarantine. France also have a quarantine rule but there are more exemptions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the latest certificate required for travelling over 100km in France. 
As you will see leisure travel, overnight stays in motorhomes and foreign holidaymakers are not included! 

Persons who have their main residence in France, and their spouses and children;

Persons in transit through France to their residence, and their spouses and children;

[  ] Healthcare professionals for the purposes of combating COVID-19;

[  ] Transporters of goods, including sailors;

[  ] Crews and personnel operating passenger and cargo flights, or travelling as passengers to reach their departure base;

[  ] Personnel of diplomatic and consular missions, as well as international organizations headquartered or having an office in France, holding a special residence permit or a visa D “carte PROMAE”;

[  ] Cross-border workers at internal land borders.

[  ] French citizens, and their spouses and children.


----------



## redhand (May 14, 2020)

At this moment in time we will be happy to get away next Jan for the winter


----------



## REC (May 14, 2020)

Snapster said:


> This is the latest certificate required for travelling over 100km in France.
> As you will see leisure travel, overnight stays in motorhomes and foreign holidaymakers are not included!
> 
> Persons who have their main residence in France, and their spouses and children;
> ...


Think this is what I was saying, regarding French rules. It is the Spanish quarantine which seems stricter. I did not suggest that anyone could travel for leisure could travel or stay overnight? Or were you just clarifying further?


----------



## Snapster (May 14, 2020)

Just clarifying in case some think that allowing travel between UK and France means you can holiday here at the moment.


----------



## Dezi (May 16, 2020)

Another day, another u turn on policy.

UK quarantine for travellers to now include French arrivals.

Just to clarify the situation. We were, then we were not, and now we are. 









						UK quarantine for travellers to now include French arrivals
					

Downing Street rolls back on idea of exempting people from France from 14-day isolation




					www.theguardian.com
				




Dezi


----------



## Snapster (May 16, 2020)

I think it best if we all accept the fact that foreign travel for leisure will be restricted for most if not all the summer, and maybe longer.
For people to think it will change and there will be free movement again anytime soon is just preparing for disappointment.
The French have already been told to holiday locally and the government has allocated 18 billion Euros to the French-tourist industry to alleviate losses due to the country being closed to foreign holidaymakers. 
So, we will all help boost our home country’s economy by holidaying locally.


----------



## QFour (May 16, 2020)

Nothing is going to happen until we get a vaccine that works. Once everyone is vaccinated then we will be able to resume some sort of normality. This virus is going to be around for years until the whole world is vaccinated against it.


----------



## korky (May 16, 2020)

QFour said:


> Nothing is going to happen until we get a vaccine that works. Once everyone is vaccinated then we will be able to resume some sort of normality. This virus is going to be around for years until the whole world is vaccinated against it.


Yes,and unfortunately that is an if not when.


----------



## tinkertaylor (May 17, 2020)

Take a look at this travel blog https://www.travel-cook-eat.com/schengen-rules/ he explains it well with good links to official sites. Most importantly what documentation you should carry.


----------



## Markd (May 17, 2020)

Snapster said:


> Don’t forget Ireland is not part of the Schengen zone. I don’t know if this will affect Irish citizens and the 90 day limit.


Schengen is only about border checks not freedom of movement.
All EU countries allow free movement for each other's citizens as we did until this year it's just that we had border checks.
EU are chasing us because we're not just waving people through now as we should be doing until the end of year.


----------



## RV2MAX (May 17, 2020)

the flip on the French waiver was down to EU threatening legal action for discrimination against other EU citizens  I believe ?


----------



## RogHyde (May 17, 2020)

redhand said:


> As someone who can claim Irish citizenship through birth  though my wife cannot would this allow us as a couple to stay longer than the 90 days post Jan 2021


Ireland is not in Schengen


----------



## Markd (May 17, 2020)

Schengen has nothing to do with duration of stay which is determined by nationality.


----------



## jim dalton (May 17, 2020)

Clunegapyears said:


> I’m in the sloooow process, but don’t actually need to.
> You can only get an Irish passport/citizenship based on your spouse, if you live in Ireland for five years.
> My grandparents were born in Ireland, but you only need one.    First stage is to register your birth, which before Covid could take a year. Then you can apply for the passport.
> If one of you has an EU passport, the EU law says they will not separate spouses. So realistically, I could travel with James on his Irish passport freely. However some people have said you need to get your wedding certificate notarised and you need to be familiar with the legislation to explain it to some border officials. I’m getting my passport as belt and braces.
> ...




I'm Interested in the process Cathy, as my mum was born in Ardee.  Are you giving up UK citizenship in the process and also what would happen to UK pensions entitlement when successful    do you know?


----------



## Snapster (May 17, 2020)

Snapster said:


> .....,,,,,When you eventually get to France, (after all travel restrictions are lifted) and the Schengen zone, your travel will be dependant on where your passport is issued.
> If it’s from a non Schengen country, you are limited to 90 days in every 180.





POI Admin said:


> Only after the end of the transition period, currently 31 December, for those on UK passports.



I’m pretty sure UK passport holders have never had the right to stay for more than 90 days in 180, the same as the rule applied to ROI passport holders. I just don’t think it was ever enforced for UK tourists. 

I know people have travelled around the E.U. for months thinking it doesn’t apply but after reading the Schengen Zone website and ETIAS website, they both confirm this. 

From Schengen website

“ Although the United Kingdom is not a member of the Schengen Area, British citizens can travel across Europe visa-free for a maximum of 90 days. Also, from 9 June 2014, all British Overseas Territories citizens (BOTCs), British Overseas citizens (BOCs), British Protected Persons (BPPs), and British Subjects (BS) are allowed to travel visa free to the EU Schengen Area for a maximum of 90 days.


The ETIAS website states the same. 

From Jan 2021 you will need an ETIAS form to enter the Schengen zone and the 90 day rule will be fully enforced.


----------



## Canalsman (May 17, 2020)

@John H has written before about the situation for UK passport holders prior to Brexit and quoted the regulations pertaining to exemption from the 90 day rule.

And this still applies till the end of this year.

The ETIAS scheme as you quote doesn't apply till 2021 so is not relevant at present.


----------



## Canalsman (May 17, 2020)

Free movement of persons | Fact Sheets on the European Union | European Parliament
					

Read about the free movement of persons. Fact Sheets provide an overview of European integration and the role of the European Parliament.



					www.europarl.europa.eu


----------



## Snapster (May 17, 2020)

I have read that a few times. Still unsure though, there seems conflicting evidence especially after reading the articles that I put in my previous posts. 
Oh well, it will all be academic in a few months unless the U.K. government can negotiate a better agreement.


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 18, 2020)

jim dalton said:


> I'm Interested in the process Cathy, as my mum was born in Ardee.  Are you giving up UK citizenship in the process and also what would happen to UK pensions entitlement when successful    do you know?


Can hold dual citizenship. Therefore no pension change. J draws both Uk and Irish pensions and his registered base will remain Uk. Also looking at Greek residency certificate!


----------



## REC (May 18, 2020)

Snapster said:


> I have read that a few times. Still unsure though, there seems conflicting evidence especially after reading the articles that I put in my previous posts.
> Oh well, it will all be academic in a few months unless the U.K. government can negotiate a better agreement.


I think the confusion arises in that countries can ask EU members to prove financial support if staying over three months and also some can insist that you register if staying more than three months. After we leave EU, we lose the right to stay more than three months schengen country.


----------

